# Aaron Miles



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

Should we sign this guy as Pargos replacement? Doesnt his contract expire this summer? Aaron looked excellent against the pacers and i saw couple of his games last season. He's a true point guard. Gerry Mcnamara could be nice too... What do you think?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeh not sure somehow i think Pargo will stick around as a bit of veteran leadership for the guards, no need to get younger just yet but maybe its an option


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

He'll get a job somewhere in the league regardless


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think it would be a gross overreaction to give him Pargos spot based on one strong summer league game but he did look pretty good and I would keep his name on the Bulls short list at least.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Aaron Miles looked quick and steady at PG yesterday.... and I do think he'll catch on somewhere. I also get the feeling... despite the general distaste for Pargo on these boards, that he would be scoring plenty of points in the Summer League and looking equally quick and dangerous...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I liked the fact that Miles took the ball into the lane and finished at the rim. I still feel we need more of that on our team, even with the additions of Thomas, Sefolosha, and Smith. We've got shooters. I'm guessing Miles could provide that for us in spot minutes, and also he's a cat on defense. So perhaps he might be a good fit for us.

The thing that I found most annoying about Pargo was that he ate up some minutes that I would have liked to have seen Ben in there. This year, there will be a few other more worthy, or at least more sizeable, options if Ben should need to ride some pine for a little, so I think I'd be OK with Pargo coming back too.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, I was bothered that people who will never play an NBA game (14, 42, what have you) are better finishers than the players on our actual NBA team.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

After Thabo's strong start, Miles stole the show, he was awesome. I hope he continues that through the SL - he's definitely one to pay attention to.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

sloth said:


> Yeah, I was bothered that people who will never play an NBA game (14, 42, what have you) are better finishers than the players on our actual NBA team.


FYI, Miles played in 19 games for Golden State last year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> FYI, Miles played in 19 games for Golden State last year.


I was talking about 14 and 42, which seem to be Michael Harris and Jackie Manuel.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gotcha.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Miles has strong offensive skills and looks like a true point guard. I'd be happy to give him Pargo's spot if we don't have anyone better available.

But how is his defense? I'd love for even our third-string guard to be able to defend at the NBA level. He does play with a lot of energy and intensity, but I couldn't see how he was playing defense.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> But how is his defense? I'd love for even our third-string guard to be able to defend at the NBA level. He does play with a lot of energy and intensity, but I couldn't see how he was playing defense.


Having seen plenty of Kansas games, I can tell you Miles is a pretty solid defender. He was Big XII All-Defensive teams his Jr. and Sr. year (at least, I'm not sure about sophomore or freshman years). In his college career he averaged 1.93 spg over four years. He struggled with big, strong guards such as Curtis Stinson and Jarret Jack, but otherwise played great defense on nearly every other PG he went up against.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's a pargo vs. miles consideration. I know pargo can score in bunches sometimes, but the third PG becomes pretty important late in the season when guys are getting banged up. I can't even think of the number of times I wanted to gauge my eyes out watching him jack up shots during the run to get in the playoffs. 

With a guy like miles there may not be as much scoring, but what shooting he does is decent, and the defensive drop off is not bad at all. In the event of a PG disaster in the middle of your season, he wouldn't be a bad guy to have around to keep from dropping off too far. I think Golden State was pretty sorry not to have a roster spot for him when they made their changes.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

thebullybully said:


> Here's a pargo vs. miles consideration. I know pargo can score in bunches sometimes, but the third PG becomes pretty important late in the season when guys are getting banged up. I can't even think of the number of times I wanted to gauge my eyes out watching him jack up shots during the run to get in the playoffs.
> 
> With a guy like miles there may not be as much scoring, but what shooting he does is decent, and the defensive drop off is not bad at all. In the event of a PG disaster in the middle of your season, he wouldn't be a bad guy to have around to keep from dropping off too far. I think Golden State was pretty sorry not to have a roster spot for him when they made their changes.



yeah except we already have Hinrich, Duhon, and Sefolosha capable of functioning as "traditional" pg's which would seem to make a volume scorer like Pargo a better fit.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Are you there God? It's me, mizenkay,

i realize this isn't very "love thy neighbor" and all, but every time pargo enters the game it makes me want to stick a sharp object in my eye. trust me, God, that is no fun.

i think aaron miles should be given a chance to earn a roster spot in camp. i think miles would be a better third-string PG candidate in terms of running a team. pargo runs the team like this; bring the ball up court, immediately jacks up a ill-advised three attempt. trust me again God, not fun.

Please see what you can do.

Thank you and Amen.

mizenkay


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> yeah except we already have Hinrich, Duhon, and Sefolosha capable of functioning as "traditional" pg's which would seem to make a volume scorer like Pargo a better fit.


Well yes and no. There are question marks on Duhon and how his rehab is going, which I heard wasn't as great as I hoped. Then that just leaves 2, and god forbid if something happens to Hinrich, we only have one guy left.

I'd rather keep both, it's not like we really lose much by giving the minimum to both.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> Are you there God? It's me, mizenkay,
> 
> i realize this isn't very "love thy neighbor" and all, but every time pargo enters the game it makes me want to stick a sharp object in my eye. trust me, God, that is no fun.
> 
> ...



I know how you feel Miz but remember Pargo isn't brought in to "lead the team", he is usually brought in when we are down by over a dozen and have nothing going out there, he comes in and if his shot is falling he can shoot us back into a game, which he has done several times (see 05 playoffs), when his shot isn't dropping he shoots you out of the game you are already losing....I doubt a guy like Miles will ever be the offensive threat (when on) that Pargo can be.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

step said:


> Well yes and no. There are question marks on Duhon and how his rehab is going, which I heard wasn't as great as I hoped. Then that just leaves 2, and god forbid if something happens to Hinrich, we only have one guy left.
> 
> I'd rather keep both, it's not like we really lose much by giving the minimum to both.


Duhon's rehab isn't going good? I thought it was and was a fairly normal procedure. Hmm...by my count we have 12 players under contract (or soon to be) so we have three roster spots. I assume we will resign Luke, that leaves two spots with which we could resign Pargo & add Miles if we wanted.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know what ace, pargo wasn't the offensive threat last year that he'd been in the past. just my opinion. 

and i did read someplace that duhon's re-hab was going slower than he'd hoped. he's stretching, doing pilates and doing some shooting but not much else.

am looking for the link.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you know what ace, pargo wasn't the offensive threat last year that he'd been in the past. just my opinion.
> 
> and i did read someplace that duhon's re-hab was going slower than he'd hoped. he's stretching, doing pilates and doing some shooting but not much else.
> 
> am looking for the link.


I'd agree on Pargo but he's a streaky player. He can be hot one game and ice cold the next. Maybe it is time to make a change since we have JR Smith who can basically do the same thing, I don't know.

Not good to hear that about Du...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/search/searchstory.asp?id=206120



> Duhon recovering: Bulls point guard Chris Duhon said he’s pain-free and feeling mobile five weeks after surgery to repair a herniated disk in his back. But he has yet to resume full basketball activity.
> 
> “I’m doing a lot of Pilates, a lot of core strength,” he said. “I’m shooting spot jumpers, but not really much on the move. I can do the elliptical (machine), so I’m getting some cardio work in. We’re just going to take this slow.”


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you know what ace, pargo wasn't the offensive threat last year that he'd been in the past. just my opinion.


It's my opinion, too. I don't recall Pargo reworking his magic even once last year. He did it multiple times in 04-05, but it's been a while...a long while since he's done that.

I got to see Miles in today's summer league game (versus the Bobcats). I see what you guys were all talking about yesterday...he really reminds me of Duhon in alot of ways. Definitely looks like a true PG, with tremendous quickness and an ability to set up teammates. He really attacks the basket. Not sure how this would translate against legit NBA competition, but he's clearly a step above the rest in summer league play.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.dailyherald.com/search/searchstory.asp?id=206120


Whoa. I must be really out of it, I didn't know that Du was 5 weeks out from surgery on a herniated disc. I'm not sure what timetable he is working on but I would conservatively put the rehab at 5-6 months before he's near 100%. That is a major major procedure and I've had a few friends that underwent it.

Let's take a flier on Miles.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think something that works in Miles' favor is his defense. He's a great lock-down defender and is the type of gritty, hand-in-face guy Pax and Skiles love. If he can get the the rim, draw fouls and play his trademark tough-nosed D, I don't see why we shouldn't pick him up and see how he does.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I think something that works in Miles' favor is his defense. He's a great lock-down defender and is the type of gritty, hand-in-face guy Pax and Skiles love. If he can get the the rim, draw fouls and play his trademark tough-nosed D, I don't see why we shouldn't pick him up and see how he does.


He seems like a quicker, less polished Duhon to me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> He seems like a quicker, less polished Duhon to me.


That's a pretty good comparison.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I think something that works in Miles' favor is his defense. He's a great lock-down defender and is the type of gritty, hand-in-face guy Pax and Skiles love. If he can get the the rim, draw fouls and play his trademark tough-nosed D, I don't see why we shouldn't pick him up and see how he does.


Did Miles start alongside Hinrich during the NCAA tourney finals run w/ Kansas?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

superdave said:


> Did Miles start alongside Hinrich during the NCAA tourney finals run w/ Kansas?


Sure did. Miles started every game during his four years at KU.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

superdave said:


> Did Miles start alongside Hinrich during the NCAA tourney finals run w/ Kansas?


That would be a yes! Aaron is also the reason that Kirk was switched mainly to the 2 spot his last 2 years at Kansas. When Miles signed, Williams put him in as pg.

Miles would be an improvement over Pargo, imho. Although Pargo 'did' some good things for us.

Now, let's get Gooden, Collison, and a few other KU alums on the Bulls team... :wink:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

We all know Miles will be kept...

Duhon is THAT dude but he's a nice piece of trade bait as well, plus you'll save money with Miles's contract

Smith/Sweetney/Duhon could probably nab our team a pretty nice player


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FYI, Miles is the Kansas and Big XII assists leader and is 3rd all-time on KU's steals list. I also rode to the Cadillac Ranch in his Jeep Cherokee a few years ago when Jeff Boschee, the *******, tried to kiss my girlfriend.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I have always liked Aaron Miles and do agree that he will latch on somewhere - but unfortunately I do not think it will be with us 

Pargo as maligned for what he is can get hot and pull 1 or 2 games out of the fire during a regular season and Skiles isn't afraid to take his chances with him if we're getting nothing out of Ben 

Miles just doesn't have this same "get hot" factor to him notwithstanding the fact that he's a nice looking steady player 

I could see Toronto as being a nice fit for him ..maybe Milwaukee. The Hawks 

He'll be in someone's training camp and I'll bet he lands a job


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Actually at KU Hinrich was Boschees backup at PG frosh year until halfway the year that moved Jeff to two and start Hinrich. Then Hinrich was point soph year. Then in his JR year, Kirk played a lot on the wing while Miles and Boschee was in the backcourt, and then Hinrich played the 2 his senior year. 

I would love to see those in the backcourt together again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Pargo as maligned for what he is can get hot and pull 1 or 2 games out of the fire during a regular season and Skiles isn't afraid to take his chances with him if we're getting nothing out of Ben
> 
> Miles just doesn't have this same "get hot" factor to him notwithstanding the fact that he's a nice looking steady player


Agreed 100%, but I think that Pax and Skiles may value Miles' defense and consistency over Pargo's rare mini-Gordon barrage.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Actually at KU Hinrich was Boschees backup at PG frosh year until halfway the year that moved Jeff to two and start Hinrich. Then Hinrich was point soph year. Then in his JR year, Kirk played a lot on the wing while Miles and Boschee was in the backcourt, and then Hinrich played the 2 his senior year.


A good point to be made is that Hinrich was the best PG _and_ SG on the team the four years he was in Lawrence. Team makeup dictated his move to the wing.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Agreed 100%, but I think that Pax and Skiles may value Miles' defense and consistency over Pargo's rare mini-Gordon barrage.


I agree that Miles is not the outside scoring threat that Pargo WAS...... but if he's as gifted at the assist as he seems to be, wouldn't he be an even better "instant offense" option? Especially given his ability to drive and collect the foul shots. Not basing this on the one half of summer league ball I just saw, but also on his reputation.


----------



## CARL_oBLAZE (Jun 17, 2006)

miles seems like a pure point guard i also likes how he penetrates to the rim, he has to work on a jumper though i guess that was his knock on him at golden state. i haven't seen to much of him but i hear he's a good defender and floor general as well.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I agree that Miles is not the outside scoring threat that Pargo WAS...... but if he's as gifted at the assist as he seems to be, wouldn't he be an even better "instant offense" option? Especially given his ability to drive and collect the foul shots. Not basing this on the one half of summer league ball I just saw, but also on his reputation.


In a create-for-others sense, sure. If he can drive and dish to Gordon, Hinrich and Thabo (as well as feed our bigs), I think Miles' potential contributions from a distribution standpoint outweigh Pargo's outside scoring threat.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

love miles, but I think we don't need him OR pargo anymore.
thabo seems to have the pg skills down. 

kirk/duhon/thabo
ben/thabo/JR


well, i guess since JR is far from a sure thing untill skiles sees 
how he reacts to the system, we do have a need for a third string sg,
which isn't what miles is. i guess basden didn't look too bad today, and
barring injuries, we actually might have all the guard minutes locked up.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

paxman said:


> love miles, but I think we don't need him OR pargo anymore.
> thabo seems to have the pg skills down.
> 
> kirk/duhon/thabo
> ...


I thought Basden looked pretty awful today, but otherwise agree with the sentiment of your post. Given a choice of Basden or Pargo, I'd have to go with Pargo.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Wynn said:


> I thought Basden looked pretty awful today


you caught me sugar-coating! :biggrin: 

you're right. not a big concern though. 
we're doing other teams a favor by showcasing miles, one or 
two more games like that and he's sure to land a contract.
you can't beat that awesome combination of defense and passing in a pg.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I have always liked Aaron Miles and do agree that he will latch on somewhere - but unfortunately I do not think it will be with us
> 
> Pargo as maligned for what he is can get hot and pull 1 or 2 games out of the fire during a regular season and Skiles isn't afraid to take his chances with him if we're getting nothing out of Ben
> 
> ...


I agree...what ppl are not mentioning is that Miles will not be able to penetrate like he did the past 2 games when the real NBA games start...he can't shoot at all and defenders will just back off of him and take the drive away, basically giving him a shot...I'm not trying to take anything away from his play the last few days b/c he's played well and is a solid pg w/ game management skills...but don't the Bulls have a player like this in Duhon already, who actually can shoot (don't worry about the injury, he'll be fine)? 

Let's take a look at the roster...15 spots??

PG: Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon
SG: Ben Gordon, Thabo Sefolosha (1/2/3), J.R. Smith 
SF: Luol Deng, Andres Nocioni, Viktor Khrypa 
PF: P.J. Brown, Tyrus Thomas, Michael Sweetney
C: Ben Wallace, Luke Schenscher

That's 13 right there...is there anyone else I'm missing? I'm sure there is...
a few notes:
J.R. Smith will be on the team if he's not traded..way too talented and explosive to let go
Viktor Khrypa will be on the team as well...intriguing prospect
Luke will most likely be re-signed
Thabo, IMO, can play the 1,2, and 3

Anyway, that leaves 2 spots...who fills them? I don't think both Pargo and Miles will be kept...one will and my guess is Pargo


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

I think about it this way.

We have plenty of guys that can do what Pargo does: shoot.

We don't have anyone who can penetrate and finish the way Miles can.

I'd rather have him than anyone else as our third PG. Plus Skiles can never get enough hustle guys.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

ha: draft express says Aaron Miles' best-case scenario comparison is Duhon. Although I hate draft express, but it's still interesting.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

draft tyrus said:


> I think about it this way.
> 
> We have plenty of guys that can do what Pargo does: shoot.
> 
> ...



I just don't see him being able to penetrate as well in the NBA as the summer league b/c his defender will be told by his coach to just back off of him and let him shoot...you can take away most guys penetration by just backing off of them alot...however, if you do that to the good players, they make you pay with their shot...miles can't do that


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> I just don't see him being able to penetrate as well in the NBA as the summer league b/c his defender will be told by his coach to just back off of him and let him shoot...you can take away most guys penetration by just backing off of them alot...however, if you do that to the good players, they make you pay with their shot...miles can't do that


That's all very true, in addition to the fact that NBA bigs will do a much better job at rotating in and not just sitting and watching.

However, if Miles can penetrate when the chances do arise, he's more useful than Pargo. And he just looks like he has a nice handle. Penetration doesn't mean finishing all the time, so even if defenses can close down on him, he has a knack for not losing the ball and finding the open guy.

My main concern is on defense. If he can defend better than Pargo, then I'd keep him in a flash.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> My main concern is on defense. If he can defend better than Pargo, then I'd keep him in a flash.


He can defend -- he's locked down since he was a freshman in college. He's really a fantastic defender.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

jalen5 said:


> I just don't see him being able to penetrate as well in the NBA as the summer league b/c his defender will be told by his coach to just back off of him and let him shoot...you can take away most guys penetration by just backing off of them alot...however, if you do that to the good players, they make you pay with their shot...miles can't do that


He can penetrate well enough that he should be able to draw an extra defender over--in that case, we kick it out to one of our many shooters... he can still work on his shot. In fact, he probably knows he has to in order to make it into the league. There are a lot of players who have made it to the league with very good penetration skills and a borderline bad jumper and have turned out just fine.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FYI, Miles was 40-80 from behind the arc his senior year at KU.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Would miles being signed by the Bulls be indication Duhon is indeed going to be used for trade bait?
Just a thing to throw out there ofcourse i love my du


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

The first two year (under Roy Williams) Miles was expected to distribute and not shoot much. That is where the "Mile cannot shoot" came from.

In his senior year, Miles was 40/80 from 3 point land for a cool 50%.

He shot 45.7% overall.

Now I know that was college - but just something to consider.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not gonna say Miles is a great shooter. But he isn't nearly as bad as some detractors would like to believe. He's a lot like Duhon in this way -- defenders back off of him, but he will (and has) hit the big shot countless times. He has a certain kind of moxy.


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmmm, how about banking in a three at Missouri


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Would miles being signed by the Bulls be indication Duhon is indeed going to be used for trade bait?
> Just a thing to throw out there ofcourse i love my du


No, not at all.

Miles would simply be a Pargo replacement. We would use him as a 3rd string PG, and more than likely he'd be our #6 guard on the depth chart. Which basically means he'll never play, save for garbage time, injuries, or if Skiles simply wants to mix things up (which he does now and then). It would be incredibly foolish to rely on an undrafted 2nd year player to make major contributions. That's why Duhon needs to stay.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

all the "new info" about his shooting is definitely good to know. Sign him now. He can penetrate like no one else on our team, he can shoot, and he's a hell of a defender for his size--he could help us with quicker guards like Iverson.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Here's my take. If it's been said before, I apologize.

Miles is clearly a better PG and a better basketball player than Pargo. This said, Pargo can flat fill it up every now and again. As has been noted, Pargo is not a guy you bring in to run the show. With the addition of Sefolosha, the risk of having to put Pargo in that role has been further reduced.

If the Bulls keep JR Smith, he's a better Pargo than Pargo. The impression I get is that if you can keep Smith's head screwed on semi-straight despite a very specialized (read: low minutes) role, and you send him out and say, "the game is pretty much lost unless you go crazy," Smith might go crazy a little more often than Pargo.

Net, if Smith somehow sticks (and I doubt it), Smith is a better "desperation scorer" than Pargo.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I haven't read this thread all the way through, so forgive me if I'm repeating something.

As a Warriors fan, I'll give you my take on Aaron Miles. He sucks. J/K. 

The guy is a good penetrator, ball handler, and distributor. Obviously, he's no top-notch play maker, but as a guy off the bench, he'll run the show effectively. One major knock on him in his time w/ the Warriors was his outside shooting (which it seems has been a perpetual problem he's worked on as he's moved up his level of compeition--college to d-league to NBA).

As for the comparisons to Pargo....I remember more of Pargo when he was playing for the Lakers. That is to say I hardly know the Pargo you guys had last year. I would say that Miles has more upside than Pargo, as Pargo's been in the league much longer. 

Miles ought to be a solid addition to your new-look roster.


----------



## honk4tad (Feb 18, 2004)

Bolts said:


> Hmmm, how about banking in a three at Missouri


He didn't bank anything. He threw-up a prayer and nailed it (a la Ricky Clemons the entire game). Aaron's shot tied the game, then Kirk put the thing away with a 3 from a different area code. So, so sick.

Aaron hits them when he needs to, but his shot is pretty awful. I wouldn't say it's any worse than Duhon's, though.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

draft tyrus said:


> He can penetrate well enough that he should be able to draw an extra defender over--in that case, we kick it out to one of our many shooters... he can still work on his shot. In fact, he probably knows he has to in order to make it into the league. There are a lot of players who have made it to the league with very good penetration skills and a borderline bad jumper and have turned out just fine.


Agreed. I'm in favor of adding him in addition to having J.R. Smith and Duhon...but I'm not in favor of signing him if it's at the expense of one of them...Miles is not as good as Duhon and J.R. (yes he needs to mature) is INCREDIBLY talented...I think you gotta give J.R. a chance, it could REALLY, REALLY pay off. I would take Miles over Pargo tho..


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

A third solid game: 15 points, 8 assists. I know, I knw. Summer league. But three games, three good games. He'll catch on somewhere this year.


----------



## KirkHinrich#12 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm surprised he didn't stick on with Golden State last season. Aaron Miles is the perfect number three PG in this league. He is a excellent floor general, good penetrator, and a VERY GOOD defender. You also have to realize he is a stronger and faster then he was in college and Aaron has always been quick. Wouldn't the Bulls want someone that comes in and plays great defense and gets the ball to those who are suppose to shoot? He can make it when he is open, but he is far from a chucker.... just not his style. 

Yes, he is very similar to Chris Duhon! It doesn't hurt have two guys like that behind Captin Kirk. What is that three or four straight games of actually scoring, but at the same time playing good defense and having a good assist to turnover ratio?


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

honk4tad said:


> He didn't bank anything. He threw-up a prayer and nailed it (a la Ricky Clemons the entire game). Aaron's shot tied the game, then Kirk put the thing away with a 3 from a different area code. So, so sick.
> 
> Aaron hits them when he needs to, but his shot is pretty awful. I wouldn't say it's any worse than Duhon's, though.


Duhon has a much better shot. It's really developed in the last two years.

Miles' penetrating skills are far beyond Duhon's. But otherwise I can see the comparison.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm becoming a big fan of Aaron Miles. I hope he catches on with us, as it seems that Pargo is departing. Barring a major trade, I don't think it's too bad to have him as our 14th or 15th man. Duhon's health should be fine but I'm sure there will be nights where Miles will get 8-12 mpg.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I sure hope we sign him.

He fits in the Skiles mold of toughness , top quality defender , good floor general .


----------

